#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-24
<FloodBot1> avatar4d_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> npope, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> ubuntulog: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Storm3y, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot1> Eff3x, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<seesusi> red
<FloodBot2> seesusi: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<seesusi> or maybe crimson
<FloodBot1> seesusi: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> kloeri_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> kloeri_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Myrtti_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Myrtti_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot2> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot1> Phosphate-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> {0}ranj3_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> GrapeApe_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot1> ceilfors, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> bashy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> IQless, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> technovi-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<marahin> FloodBot1, America
<FloodBot1> marahin: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> rtr_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> technoviking, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> technoviking, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> slacker_1l, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> slacker_1l, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> iceroot_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot2> iceroot_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot2> 45PAACKAI: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> 45PAACKAI: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Vert, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> Vert, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot2> 45PAACKAI: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> 45PAACKAI: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> {0}ranj3, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> slacker_nl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zerooneone, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> 45PAACKAI: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> drag0nz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> iceroot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot1> iceroot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
